
The Middle Child – 90s Kids and Why We Aren’t Millennials - Fiveplus
https://unbelievab.ly/the-forgotten-middle-child-90s-kids-and-why-we-arent-millennials/
======
Sohcahtoa82
> The definition of a Millennial is someone who was born between around 1980
> and around the early 2000’s.

Early 2000's isn't Millennial, that's Gen Z. That's one of my frustrations. I
remember seeing an article talking about Millennial college students partying
on Miami Beach during COVID, and I was internally screaming "THOSE AREN'T
MILLENNIALS, THOSE ARE GEN Z!" But I digress...

Of course, really using years isn't a good way to define a generation. I think
it's better to define them by behaviors, events, and especially technology.

For example, one of the defining factors for being a Millennial is the growth
of the Internet. It effectively didn't exist during our childhood. Our first
Internet experience was on dialup. We could barely stream phone-quality audio.
Video was out of the question (Yeah, RealPlayer existed, but it was garbage
quality). We got to witness the invention of the MP3 and used Napster (and
later Kazaa or Limewire).

We were the last generation who would knock on a friend's door to ask if they
wanted to ride bikes together.

Now, depending on where you lived and how quickly your family adopted new
technology, you might not have had an Internet connection until the early or
even mid 2000s. Or maybe you had one, but rarely used it. These "late
bloomers" could make someone born in 1995 identify more with Gen Z than with
Millennials.

~~~
RobbieHacks
Where is the author getting the age ranges??

"Currently aged 16 to 25, we are forced to be grouped into this almost
derogatory term, “Millennial”

Um excuse me but last time I checked someone who is 16 is not a millennial,
bus instead gen z

~~~
Stevvo
The article was written 5 years ago.

------
zepto
This illustrates how this whole generation labeling concept is a divisive and
self-serving media construct.

~~~
Aeronwen
In 2015 when this was written, 90's kids with their millennial problems were
now adults and became part of the problems they spent the last 20 years
complaining about.

They also found out they're not any better at solving them.

So the rant is an attempt to kick responsibility to the next generation, while
pushing the blame onto the previous one.

You'll find the aughties doing the same thing in like 5 years as the cycle
continues.

~~~
zepto
True, but the entire concept of named generation is designed to allow the
media to create narratives in which generations are set against each other in
some kind of blame/envy game.

It’s evil stuff.

------
lilboiluvr69
"We are incredibly young, and yet possess the nostalgia of an old man." I
always felt that way about myself but never really put it in the context of my
generation. I wonder how true that actually is for "90's kids" at large.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/nostalgia/top/?t=all](https://www.reddit.com/r/nostalgia/top/?t=all)

~~~
WalterGR
Maybe 90's kids are just at some generational maximum of "tendency to
nostalge" * "inclination to post about it on the web".

------
anm89
I think it's really only the dullest minds that latch on to this kind of
stuff.

If a random person on the internet making broad generalizations about the
millions of people in your "generation" feels important to you personally, you
need to assess your life priorities.

~~~
jhardy54
Sorry, are you trying to contribute something meaningful to this discussion?
It sounds like you're just here to disparage the author.

------
TheFullStack
First World Trade Center bombing was feb 1993, not 1994 as stated in this
article.

------
stolenmerch
I don't read much in this piece that can't be claimed in a similar form by
prior generations. Boomers were also hated, especially "hippie" boomers, and
also grew up on a hugely transformational media -- television. Gen-X was hated
as eternal slackers and sarcastic do-nothings who also grew up on early forms
the internet.

Millennials are also "hated" in these ways, also based on stereotypes and
media portrayals. Really it isn't the age range people "hate", it's the
lifestyle of a particular urban millennial with a particular life goals. When
this generation is mocked, it usually isn't directed toward the guy born in
1990 in a small Midwest town who decided to hang sheetrock right after school,
even though he falls squarely in this generation.

------
dmitrygr
needs a (2015) tag

~~~
pcdoodle
no kidding, i was assuming the writer was really bad at math with his age
groupings.

